# What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?



## Byrnesurfer (Nov 6, 2011)

*What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

Ok, I'm almost ready to purchase my first mogul. It comes down to either the LGB 27192 Green Rio Grande or the LGB 24182 New York Central Steam Locomotive. Both have digital sound and are in the same condition. The NY Central is slightly less expensive. Is there any way to find out the production numbers? I'm just curious which train would make a better "collectors" train. Not that I'm looking to make any money off it but it would be fun to hold onto something that is extra "special."

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Byrnesurfer (Nov 6, 2011)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

Anyone??


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

I can see both being the winner, and both being the loser, from a "which is more collectible" standpoint. 

Im not sure which was produced in larger numbers, but im going to assume the Rio Grande version was much more common, 
I have seen several Rio Grande moguls, but never seen a NYC one.. 
and considering the Rio Grande is a well known narrow-gauge prototype railroad, it makes sense there are many more in the Rio Grande roadname than in NYC.. 
IF this is true, then: 

1. The Rio Grande version is more collectible, because its a much more popular roadname among narrow gauge modelers, and the mogul represents a narrow gauge locomotive. 

2. The Rio Grande version is less collectible, because its more common. 

3. The New York Central version is more collectible, because its less common. 

4. The New York Central version is less collectible, because no one wants a New York Central narrow gauge mogul..doesn't fit the prototype NYC Railroad. 

Personally, I dont think you should give the question even the slightest relevance in making your decision..just buy what you like!  
both will hold value, just because they are LGB moguls.. 

Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

Great assessment Scot.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

Scot is correct. 



Are you buying it for an investment, or are you planning to run it as part of a "G" gauge railroad? You have to answer that question before you move on. As far as collectable goes, you can't run it and keep its maximum collectable value. If you are going to run it, what era and type of train do you like? That is the most important question. The Rio Grande is a post 1900 coal burning locomotive. The NYC is a pre 1900 wood burner. I had one of the original LGB Red and Green wood burning moguls, similar to the NYC engine. I converted it to a coal burning loco with a straight stack and more modern sand and steam domes. Had I not run it and converted it, it might have some value now, about 25 years later. But I ran it and changed it into an engine that fit into the era that I liked. At the time I bought and changed it, the wood burner with a diamond stack was the only American style locomotive available. A month or so after I made the changes, LGB came out with the more modern (straight stack) coal burner.

There are pros and cons to each. If you are only interested in the collector value, then flip a coin, no one can predict the future. 

Collecting trains for investment value is not for the faint of heart or the beginner. 

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

Posted By Byrnesurfer on 21 Nov 2011 01:05 PM 
Ok, I'm almost ready to purchase my first mogul. It comes down to either the LGB 27192 Green Rio Grande or the LGB 24182 New York Central Steam Locomotive. Both have digital sound and are in the same condition. The NY Central is slightly less expensive. Is there any way to find out the production numbers? I'm just curious which train would make a better "collectors" train. Not that I'm looking to make any money off it but it would be fun to hold onto something that is extra "special."

Thanks guys!!

BTW, is this a used engine OR BRAND NEW?


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

The 24182 if it is the red cab model, is not commonplace and looks good


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

Scott and others have addressed the specific question, but I'd like to point something out. 

Model trains are NOT a good investment. If you're worried about collector value, I suggest you look elsewhere. Even the rare few that hold onto their value do not appreciate significantly. And remember that you're not talking about some rare hand built brass engine, you're talking about a mass produced model. 

With that in mind, I would strongly suggest that you buy what you like, and assume that 100% of the purchase price will be devoted to entertainment value for you. If you sell it some day in the future, anything you make will be just an added bonus because you will have (hopefully) received your money's worth in happiness while you owned the model.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

The only good mogul is a repainted mogul.  

I'll echo Ken's sentiments. Anyone looking to invest money in model trains for profit is better served blindly picking stocks out of the newspaper and buying that instead. They may not be as pretty to look at on the shelves, but they'll let you retire. Buy trains because they're what you _want_, and because you will appreciate them for what they mean to you. Not because you want to put your kids through college on the profits. 

Later, 

K


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

I have to agree with Kevin about the only good mogule is a repainted one. LOL I never understood the collector thing. Whay spend x dollars on something and let it sit on a shelf for what? I like to use my stuff and could care less about the value. You only live once.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

I own one piece of LGB rolling stock.. 
it was my Dads.. 
When it was brand new: 










How it looks today: 










Current LGB collector value: zero 
Current value to me personally, because my Dad made it: priceless. 

Scot


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

As far as the mogul goes if you follow the Ebay sales there are a ton of outragous prices that have never sold. If you follow the actual sales the ones that do sell are starting at a low bid and usually end under 300. Some even under 200. As far as the one that always sells higher is the DSP mogul. Being it is the most horriffic paint from LGB it does make a great loco if you paint the nasty red boiler version. They also made a better looking version that was black with a russia iron boiler color. I agree that neither would be a good investment. There are currently about 5 versions on Ebay under a couple hundred.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

Hey, I like my red-jacketed 2018s! But then I also have modified it with Kadees and a "poor man's" sound system (guts from the AHM sound gondola). I also run the Dickens out of it and double head it with the later C&S coal burner #6. The Moguls are lots of fun. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

Scot, 
What your Dad did with that piece of LGB rolling stock is a thing of beauty. Eve if it had no sentimental value it is still much better in it's current configuration. If I could do that to an LGB car I would go out and get one today. 
Bob


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

thanks Bob! 
yeah, my Dad had a knack for taking little bits of random junk and making interesting things out of it!  
He had two of those AMC "General" kits..pieces of them wound up on about 10 pieces of random rolling stock! 










Scot


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

IMHO... The 24182 looks a little like the $30 45mm track xmas trains at home depot. I see many of the 27192 at shows, I have one, and I noticed one tonight in Tim Alen's North Pole bedroom in the movie Santa Claus  The 23196 (with spark arrestor) seems to have a bit more value at the local shows and on eBay.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

Posted By Chata86 on 26 Nov 2011 10:44 PM 
IMHO... The 24182 looks a little like the $30 45mm track xmas trains at home depot. I see many of the 27192 at shows, I have one, and I noticed one tonight in Tim Alen's North Pole bedroom in the movie Santa Claus  The 23196 (with spark arrestor) seems to have a bit more value at the local shows and on eBay. 



hmm..I guess they might look vaguely similar..although IMO, not really..

Home Depot Train set 

Looks like its probably one of the many variations on the New Bright or "Scientific Toys" sets..
but comparing that engine to the LGB mogul is like comparing this:











to this:











 

Scot


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

Yeah, I knew I'd get someone's goat on that Home Depot comment  

It is kinda fun to see 45mm track for sale at a big store like HomeDepot - wether or not it's junk.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

Some of those simple battery sets can be purchased at greatly discounted prices after the holiday season. At the reduced price, they make for great kitbashing fodder. I personally don't think they are worth the original full-retail price, but that's just me. 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

absolutely agree with scotts pro and con thinking 

i have the red cab in C and S - i love it-its very railroady to my eye-has great sound great whistle, lighted firebox-simply a wonderful loco-i like gaudy wood bruners, and, i like nice realistic looking 2019 style modern coal bruners too 

i like the new Rio Grande as well, and i think it would be much more sought after because of the colors and the road name-so in terms of re-sale-i think its hand down the item that will sell rapidly 

as for some of the prices bandided about on this thread-prices vary a great deal-typcially digital sound locos in really great condition DO NOT sell for 2-300-but closer to 450-650 
condition is everything for price- 
and once in a while you can get an amazing deal-but i dont think you will from now until far past teh holidays 

simply-as stated-trains are not usually investments-buy what you really love-use it-enjoy it 
i cannot tell you how often i go to hobby shops etc and see the guys that had an entire LGB RR collection-all neew and unused- 
lifes too short-enjoy it- 

i have no problem anymore with non-protypical colors-because-if you look long enough-there are prototypes for the most unlikely


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What would make a better "collectors" Mogul: LGB 24182 (NY Central) or LGB 27192 (Rio Grande)?*

Buying an engine or any car for that matter as an investment is a slippery slope. The economy today has not been good for any collector. I have come cross sellers that ask what they pay for an item and are lucky to get 25 cents on the dollar several years later. As suggested, you should buy what you personally like. Regards, Dennis.


----------

